# Wie rechne ich die Liter meines Teiches aus ?



## Windless (20. Juni 2009)

hallo,

kann mir mal einer Helfen und für mich die Liter meines Teiches ausrechnen, hätte die Formel dazu auch gerne gewusst ;D
Also 100x200x50 (sind ca. Angaben)
Habe schon viele gegoogelt, aber keine richtige Lösung gefunden.
Nur: r x r x Pi x H         aber was ist r ? ;D und H (höhe ?)

Danke schonmal im Voraus

MFG Robert


----------



## klaus e (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie rechne ich die Liter meines Teiches aus ?*

n'Abend Robert,
die Formel, die du anführst, ist für runde Teiche. r ist dann der Radius (halber Durchmesser), Pi die Kreiszahl (3,1415) und H die Höhe.
Nach deiner Maßangabe handelt es sich aber wohl um einen rechteckigen Teich. Dann rechnest du einfach: Höhe x Breite x Tiefe.
LG
Klaus


----------



## Windless (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie rechne ich die Liter meines Teiches aus ?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, jetzt erinner ich mich wieder an das r aus der Geometrie ;D
Aber wenn ich B x L x T rechne kommt bei Meter Rechnung 1 raus. Das ist bestimmt Kubikmeter, und ein Kubikmeter sollen ja 1000Liter sein(Falls ich es falsch sehe mit dem Kubikmetern beim umrechnen, 100Liter sind zu wenig ;D), aber im Teich sind keine 1000Liter drin, sonst wäre ich beim Befüllen des Teiches mit einem 10Liter Eimer 100mal vom Bad raus in den Garten gerannt, leider habe ich damals nicht dran gedacht zu zählen wie oft ich gerannt bin ;D

MFG


----------



## Windless (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie rechne ich die Liter meines Teiches aus ?*

Ahhhh, hatte die Maße doch etwas vergessen ;D
mit der Rechnung komm ich jetzt klar, doch man muss noch durch 1000 rechnen wenn man in cm rechnet.
Habe 450L im Teich.

Danke für deinen Anstoßer 

Kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Klausile (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie rechne ich die Liter meines Teiches aus ?*

Hallo Robert,

da ein Teich ja in den seltensten Fällen senkrechte Wände hat, halbiert man als Faustregel das Ergebnis. Also kannst du davon ausgehen das du ca. 500 Liter im Teich hast.
Um es genau heraus zu bekommen müsstest du ihn eben leer machen und neu befüllen, dann aber das zählen nicht vergessen! 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Windless (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie rechne ich die Liter meines Teiches aus ?*

Meine Maße waren falsch die ich vorher angegeben hatte  , und ich habe senkrechte wände, aus Platzgründen konnte ich keinen schönen teich mit langsam abflachenden Rändern machen 
meine 450L Hauen schon ganz gut hin, und das was dann dort im Teich fehlen sollte, ist dann im Bachlauf drin. 
Aber danke dir.

Gruß Robert


----------



## klaus e (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wie rechne ich die Liter meines Teiches aus ?*

Hallo Robert,
letztlich ist es ja auch wurscht ob 450 oder 500 l in deinem kleinen Teich drin sind. Ich weiß auch nicht auf den halben Liter genau, wieviel Wasser in meinem Teich lebt. Ich achte auf die Wasserwerte und beobachte das rege Treiben. Hauptsache, du hast Freude an deinem Gewässer und überforderst die Biologie darinnen nicht.
LG
Klaus


----------

